# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Best $700 printer?

## Doxster

Hi,

I'm about to pull the trigger on my very first 3D-printer. I've had my eyes set on the Original Prusa i3 MK2 for a while, it seems to be a good printer for $699.

But I  thought I'd throw it out there, are there better alternatives for the same amount of money? I don't want to go smaller on the print surface though.

I'm located in the EU, so buying from USA might be difficult with taxes and customs fees.

What do you think?

Thanks in advance.

----------

